# The real-life equivalent of your fursona?



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 27, 2017)

Find something that best resembles it if you can. If it is fictional, then I don't know what to tell you.



Spoiler: Mine












We're far prettier than butterflies tbh...


----------



## daemoncaprinae (Mar 27, 2017)

henlo yes it is i, goat


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 28, 2017)

daemoncaprinae said:


> henlo yes it is i, goat


I have a soft spot for goats, mainly because I've been around them IRL for many years.


----------



## Fishsticks03 (Mar 29, 2017)

Goldfish!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 29, 2017)

Black wolf.


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 29, 2017)

(nsfw-ish)


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2017)

Get it?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 29, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Get it?


Cocky fox? Definitely. <3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Cocky fox? Definitely. <3


Not quite what I was implying, but I'll take. :^)


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 29, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Not quite what I was implying, but I'll take. :^)


A foxy cock?

Yeah, I got nothin'.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 29, 2017)

Me


----------



## Julen (Mar 29, 2017)

There


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 29, 2017)

Julen said:


> There


Lime-y? Lamey? Lame?

Or sour and awesome tasting?


----------



## TomVaporeon (Mar 29, 2017)

Birb


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 29, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Get it?



Batman summed it up better than anything I could feasibly post.


----------



## Julen (Mar 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Lime-y? Lamey? Lame?
> 
> Or sour and awesome tasting?


Sour and awesome tasting :3


----------



## Martin2W (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## PyrestoneAtelier (Mar 29, 2017)

Well it's technically real. XD


----------



## M4CH (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 30, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 8, 2017)

If Jamie was real...


----------



## estiniens (Apr 8, 2017)

I feel like I'm cheating here..


----------



## Xaroin (Apr 8, 2017)

Probably this tbfh (because I never realized this is what Xar's horns looked like in shape until my trig units)


----------



## Zenoth (Apr 8, 2017)

Probably something like this unholy mash of poorely cropped goodness


----------



## Cloudyhue (Apr 9, 2017)

This is the best I could do.


----------



## Ravofox (Apr 9, 2017)

This one probably resembles him the most:


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Apr 10, 2017)

Dumbo rat.


----------



## Sombry (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## JumboWumbo (Apr 11, 2017)




----------

